# Picture of puppy- Question about teddy bear cut



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Guys!

I hope I'm not driving everyone crazy. This is already my third thread in three days :ahhhhh: I haven't decided if I'm for sure going to keep this teddy bear cut, but if i do does it already look too long? I'm wondering if I should ask the breeder to trip it up especially around the eyes. I pick him up next week. Would love to hear your thoughts!

PS Still trying to find the perfect name, feel free to throw some ideas out!/Users/cortneylamont/Desktop/IMG_2543.JPG/Users/cortneylamont/Desktop/IMG_2547.JPG


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

need to post that picture :smile:


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry! Hope this works!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He’s so cute, he looks like a Teddy bear to me.... I offer Teddy as a suggestion


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Skylar said:


> He’s so cute, he looks like a Teddy bear to me.... I offer Teddy as a suggestion


Thank you! I cannot wait to get him! He's my first poodle ever. I love the name Teddy, that is one of my top picks!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It’s a good onexcute to match him, easy to say and especially good if you have to call him to you.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie! And no worries about multiple threads, I swear when I got Archie I posted 2-3 threads a day for the first few weeks. :laugh:

I think his cut looks fine but you might ask them to trim around his face. That gets shaggy really quickly so if nothing else it's good for the puppy to have experience getting trimmed on the face near his eyes. When you get him home it's relatively easy to get some little scissors and trim around his eyes if it looks like he can't see or something like that.


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> What a cutie! And no worries about multiple threads, I swear when I got Archie I posted 2-3 threads a day for the first few weeks. :laugh:
> 
> I think his cut looks fine but you might ask them to trim around his face. That gets shaggy really quickly so if nothing else it's good for the puppy to have experience getting trimmed on the face near his eyes. When you get him home it's relatively easy to get some little scissors and trim around his eyes if it looks like he can't see or something like that.


Thats a good idea, I'll mention it to her! Haha and thanks that makes me feel better! I feel like a crazy poodle lady and I don't even have him yet!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I would have her do his feet, so that you won't have to worry with them for a while. I still recommend that face be clean shaven by the breeder; then he will have one shave under his belt.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would ask the breeder to do the full FFT (face, feet and tail) just to get Teddy used to the process. Poodle fur grows fast. He’s soooo cute!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I think Teddy is a really cute name, whether you keep him in that haircut or not. He's beautiful.


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Charmed said:


> I would have her do his feet, so that you won't have to worry with them for a while. I still recommend that face be clean shaven by the breeder; then he will have one shave under his belt.


I will keep that in mind! Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't mean to be a buzz kill, but I wouldn't call that a teddy bear clip, just a shaggy puppy who hasn't been groomed even though very cute. I would have the breeder do a full clip of FFT and encourage you to continue to have him groomed poodle clean face to make sure he is a good boy for grooming later on in life, even if you decide on the teddy bear face as the look you want for him. I actually suspect that a good teddy bear face is a lot more work to keep neat and clean than a shaved face so you want him to be a happy grooming "client" whether you do it yourself or take him to a groomer.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

Teddy is a lovely name for the little fellow.

I would ask the breeder for a full trim , saves you doing it for a few weeks.
His hair will grow so fast , you will be glad you got him trimmed first.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree with getting a FFT done - if you want a bit more hair on the face ask the groomer if she (has or) can use a 9 or 10 blade rather than the closer cut blade that is normally used. Shae was never exposed to a clipper by our breeder and it made it a lot more difficult for me to train her to the clipper when we got her. The earlier you can get them used to the clipper the better.


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Charmed said:


> I would have her do his feet, so that you won't have to worry with them for a while. I still recommend that face be clean shaven by the breeder; then he will have one shave under his belt.


Thats a great idea, I'll call her today and ask!


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I don't mean to be a buzz kill, but I wouldn't call that a teddy bear clip, just a shaggy puppy who hasn't been groomed even though very cute. I would have the breeder do a full clip of FFT and encourage you to continue to have him groomed poodle clean face to make sure he is a good boy for grooming later on in life, even if you decide on the teddy bear face as the look you want for him. I actually suspect that a good teddy bear face is a lot more work to keep neat and clean than a shaved face so you want him to be a happy grooming "client" whether you do it yourself or take him to a groomer.


I agree with you that he does look shaggy. Thats why I wanted everyones opinion i wasn't sure if thats how its suppose to look! I'm going to call her today and see if she would mind trimming it or possibly going with the clean face. Also, when I get him home can I bathe him or will that be too soon?


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

lisasgirl said:


> What a cutie! And no worries about multiple threads, I swear when I got Archie I posted 2-3 threads a day for the first few weeks. :laugh:
> 
> I think his cut looks fine but you might ask them to trim around his face. That gets shaggy really quickly so if nothing else it's good for the puppy to have experience getting trimmed on the face near his eyes. When you get him home it's relatively easy to get some little scissors and trim around his eyes if it looks like he can't see or something like that.


Aww thank you! I just want to do everything right and it's so cool there is a whole community of people that know what they're talking about! It's so much easier than just googling a million questions! I'm going to speak to my breeder about that today! I'm a little nervous to ask, I don't want to be an inconvenience, I know she's busy!


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Vita said:


> I think Teddy is a really cute name, whether you keep him in that haircut or not. He's beautiful.


Thank you so much! My family likes Teddy but also Louie, Cricket and Bixby so we'll have to take a vote!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can give a bath whenever you need to just make sure you can dry efficiently to keep little one from getting chilled.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> You can give a bath whenever you need to just make sure you can dry efficiently to keep little one from getting chilled.


Most breeders give pups a bath right before they go to their new homes. They'll likely do an FFT then if you ask. He's a real cutey! My son just got his first poodle, a red male toy, and his name is Crowbar, which I love. The name was inspired by his ability to wedge himself in to get some good snuggling! My favorite red boy poodle names that I haven't had the chance to use are: Rory, Clancy, and Rhubarb (I'm from downeast so you'd pronounce it "Roo Bob") 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Of course breeders do baths and usually FFT on gotcha day, but since Lily pooped herself in the crate in the car on the way home she got a bath about a minute and a half after we got in the house!


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

What a lovely homecoming for you, having to bath straight away


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> I would ask the breeder to do the full FFT (face, feet and tail) just to get Teddy used to the process. Poodle fur grows fast. He’s soooo cute!


Thank you!! I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Deblakeside said:


> Most breeders give pups a bath right before they go to their new homes. They'll likely do an FFT then if you ask. He's a real cutey! My son just got his first poodle, a red male toy, and his name is Crowbar, which I love. The name was inspired by his ability to wedge himself in to get some good snuggling! My favorite red boy poodle names that I haven't had the chance to use are: Rory, Clancy, and Rhubarb (I'm from downeast so you'd pronounce it "Roo Bob")
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I loved reading all your name ideas! Soo cute and I love Clancy! Would never have thought of it : ).


----------



## Cortneyelise1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Vita said:


> I think Teddy is a really cute name, whether you keep him in that haircut or not. He's beautiful.



Aww thank you! I think so too regarding to the haircut ; ).


----------

